
Caterina Fake's Hunch.com is already redefining 'decision engine' - soundsop
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2009/06/caterina-fakes-hunch-redefines-decision-enginealready.html
======
kwamenum86
I hadn't heard the term decision engine before Microsoft started using the
term in their Bing marketing. Now, around a week later there is already a
second "decision engine" according to the media. Of course, this is just a
headline written to bait the user because Hunch.com has not been called a
decision engine before. I sincerely hope that we do not have a new class of
websites branded as decision engines because that term is vapid and nebulous.
No feature that Bing offers is a unique one so if it is a decision engine it
was not the first.

------
jnorthrop
The concept outlined in the article had me until this "First, it figures out
what kind of person you are with a long personality test." Anything that
requires a large time commitment from users (in this case "long personality
test") to see what it is all about is destined to fail.

~~~
emmett
Nothing that requires up front commitment has ever succeeded? Really?
"Destined to fail" seems to overstate the case quite a bit.

